# The Truth About Stubborn Body Fat ? Part II



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

“Stubborn fat” is really a misnomer. It’s also a self-limiting belief that turns into self-fulfilling prophecy. The truth is, each person inherits a unique pattern of fat storage. When you lose fat, you lose it all over your body and the first place you’re genetically prone to deposit it will be the last place it [...]

*Read More...*


----------

